
Ask HN: Do you think it is a good idea to invest in an Apple Computer? - sanosuke
I&#x27;m only interested in taking a look at the Swift programming language. And there is some articles saying that it will become Open Source later in this year. So I don&#x27;t know if it is a good investment, Apple computers are expensive for my pocket.
======
SCAQTony
As a long time user, I find that the super amazing quality aspect of Apple
products and software is slipping. iTunes gets worse and worse. Apple music
looks anemic. The OSX interface was disappointing and the Apple watch totally
underwhelmed me. I am a minority here but if I were to invest in Apple, it
would because of it's driverless car development and the fact that Apple
products would sync with it. That unto itself could possible "drive" them into
becoming the first trillion-dollar company.

~~~
monroepe
Kind of off topic, but iTunes is just the worst. Every time I use it I just
become so angry.

~~~
coolvd1312
Takes forever to open! :/ And no updates in UX for a long time now.

~~~
SCAQTony
...And the "Where's Waldo" interface updates challenges me every time to find
my freaking music.

------
coolvd1312
If you're making the decision just for the sake of Swift Programming. Don't.
Not a great idea to spend a lot to shift to Mac for that reason alone. That
being said, there are lots of other reasons why Mac works great.

I was a PC User for as long as I can remember. I used windows since Windows 95
and all the way up till Windows 7. I got a chance to buy a MacBook Bro when I
joined college. And then it suddenly flashed how I wasted all my childhood
with windows. Linux at least would've been better. The reason I say this
similar to that of other people who made the transition.

The whole OSX ecosystem is very user friendly. The learning curve is shallow
and once you get used to a Mac, you'll really start questioning how you did
things on your PC before.

I'm both a designer and a developer. And my Mac gives me the best of both
worlds. I can both develop freely with no worries on my mac with no terminal
or bash problems(unlike the command prompt). Also, all the designer tools run
very smooth on a Mac. There's a reason why all professional artists use Mac.

The popular saying goes "Once you go Mac, You never go back". You really
don't.

The decision might seem hard with so much to cost on a product. One thing I
can assure is that it's worth it. You can take the leap.:)

P.S. There are some shortcomings with the latest OSX releases, but I think
Apple will fix all of them eventually making for a better user experience.

------
saluki
If you do any development get a mac, I wish I'd switched sooner. I always had
issues with Rails using a PC. Then I tried the same tutorials on a friend's
macbook and they just worked saving tons of time. Virtual machines on windows
had issues, just work on OSX, windows terminal meh. I can't imagine going
back.

I use a 13" macbook air it has plenty of power/screen size for development so
you don't have to go top of the line. (You can add an external monitor for
less than $200, asus monitor $150, $10 thunderbolt to hdmi cable on Amazon).
You can get a 13"MBair refurbished or on sale at best buy for $849 right now.

------
maxharris
I got my first MacBook Pro seven years ago, and I can't imagine going back to
Linux or Windows again. The vast majority of people that I know (at work or
otherwise) use Macs, and it's been this way for years.

------
monroepe
I grew up mostly with Windows with some Linux sprinkled in during college. I
could never understand why people would pay so much for Apple computers. That
being said I bought a Mac Book Pro for work about a year and a half ago and I
love it. It is super fast and easy to use. I hate using my wife's Windows PC.
I would recommend paying the money if you are looking for a nice laptop (or
desktop I guess) to code on. But if you are just buying it to code in Swift I
don't think it is worth it. I would just wait until it is open source.

------
kristianp
The Hacker News community alone adds a few percentage points to Apple's sales.
If you ask here, the answer will be "yes" :).

------
codegeek
yes yes and yes. I just bought my macbook pro (first time mac user) and loving
it.

